# Funk Tastatur Problem



## Bleem (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi...hab ne Funktastatur (Marke Labtec)
Hat bis jetzt immer super funktioniert....hab seit ein paar tagen hab ich ein Problem 

Wenn ich z.B Ein Spiel Spiele (Ego-Shooter) 
Bleibt andauert ne Taste stecken also z.B er hört nicht auf zum Vorwärts gehen...

Aber das Übertragungs Led Blinkt nicht...

Und ich glab das Problem hab ich seit ich die neue Grafikkarte habe...

Kann mir wer helfen ?


----------



## funnytommy (24. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht gibts ein Problem mit dem Treiber der Tastatur, dass das Spiel diesen falsch anspricht! Kenn mich nicht so aus aber vielleicht gibts ein Treiberupdate.....


----------



## Bleem (24. Oktober 2004)

Ne für die gibt leider keine Treiber...
schätz mal is einfach ne scheiss Tastatur


----------



## turboprinz (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hast du mal versucht die Batterien deiner Tastatur zu wechseln? Das Sendefehler auftreten kommt bei meiner auch nur dann vor wenn der Saft langsam aus geht...
Ach und an deiner neuen GK kann es nur leigen wenn diese einen mächtigen Magneten besitzt. Dann würde dies aber nich . Daran liegt es also mit Sicherheit nicht!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

